# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Arlo Baby, smart baby monitoring camera, Arlo Smart Home, Netgear, Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Netgear, Inc.

Arlo smart home

Home page - arlo.com/en-us/products/arlo-baby

----------


## Airicist

How to set up Arlo Baby

Published on May 10, 2017




> Arlo Baby is the best way to stay connected to the most precious member of the family. With smart monitoring features wrapped up in a cute, nursery-friendly design, Arlo Baby helps busy parents feel safe and at ease. Get Arlo Baby set up in just a few minutes with the Arlo app on your smartphone or your computer.

----------


## Airicist

How to use Arlo Baby smart features

Published on May 10, 2017




> Take a look at the smart features that make the Arlo Baby Smart HD Monitoring Camera special.
> 
> Built with always-on listening, a nightlight, a music player, and an air sensor, Arlo Baby gives you peace of mind knowing you'll never miss a moment. Designed with the loving parent and precious baby in mind, Arlo Baby goes far beyond traditional baby monitors to let busy parents feel at ease.

----------

